# New Book on the Life and Works of Robert Baillie



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 31, 2017)

This book, which Boydell published earlier this year, looks interesting (I had a brief look at a hard-copy yesterday), but it is such a shame about the price. 

https://boydellandbrewer.com/the-life-and-works-of-robert-baillie-1602-1662.html


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 31, 2017)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> such a shame about the price


That's for sure. Did you happen to notice of the work discusses or mentions James Durham?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 31, 2017)

I does appear it can be accessed online at universities. I see hard copies on Amazon for 70-88 USD used to new.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 31, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> That's for sure. Did you happen to notice of the work discusses or mentions James Durham?



I will try to check it again later today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 31, 2017)

I checked it; there are two references to James Durham, neither of which are of any real significance.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 31, 2017)

Dear Mr. Campbell: If you want people to actually _read_ the book you've spent so much sweat-equity to write, don't publish it with either a university or some other sort of academic press! Use a trade publisher, where it will at least have a chance of having a reasonable price attached to it, so us poorer sorts can have a chance at it. Love, Me


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 31, 2017)

I do wonder if author's fall into a mindset that the work will not be taken seriously if not done by an academic press or even suffer from some kind of academic snobbery where the prestige of an Oxford publication ensnares them. This ensures a limited run and high price tag. But then in many instances as with the above, scholars can access the work for free via packages sold or access sold to the university library. I have to think a P&R or RHB would have sprung for the Baillie. On a practical level though, some titles even at a low price simply don't have much of an audience; hence the reason for being of the academic presses.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 1, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I do wonder if author's fall into a mindset that the work will not be taken seriously if not done by an academic press



For the purposes of their career, they have to publish with an academic press. If you are working at a seminary, you may be able to get away with publishing with P&R or RHB. At most universities, however, they (mistakenly) will not take these publishers seriously - at least not for a first book.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 1, 2017)

In fairness, Boydell's books are often remaindered eventually.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 1, 2017)

If you can get a review copy maybe you can write a review for The Confessional Presbyterian for 2018? You can consider this authorization to make the request if that helps get a copy. Some publishers seem reticent to give out copies; maybe too many blogger requests?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks, Chris. I know someone senior who is involved with Boydell, so I may be able to obtain a copy. I will send you a note if I am successful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne (Sep 1, 2017)

And just where would you find them remaindered later on?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 2, 2017)

Sometimes, you can get them at Postscript Books: https://www.psbooks.co.uk/

There was a book on England and the American Civil War, which I needed and had to pay £60. Later on, it turned up on Postscript for £10. It did not really matter to me, as I was able to claim expenses. Still, it would have annoying for anyone else.


----------

